# cuban press



## deadlift (Mar 6, 2005)

whats the dif between a cuban press
and a clean and jerk...I see conflicting accounts
all over the net...just asking da pros...thanks


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 6, 2005)

That's a new one on me. I just searched every anatomy and excercise chart I have and can't find the Cuban Press. Do you have a picture?


----------



## deadlift (Mar 7, 2005)

*cuban press video*

found it

http://www.infinityfitness.com/videos/exer.htm

although men fitness does it this way

http://www.menshealth.com/cda/article/0,2823,s1-1-77-133-818,00.html


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 7, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> whats the dif between a cuban press
> and a clean and jerk...I see conflicting accounts
> all over the net...just asking da pros...thanks



http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/CleanAndJerk.html

This is a picture of someone doing a clean and jerk. From viewing both exercises, this is the difference I see. The clean and jerk is an explosive movement using very heavy weights to increase strength in the forearms, quads and shoulders.

The cuban press is by design going to employ very light weights to hit each area of the the shoulder (anterior, lateral and posterior) and the trapezius.


----------

